# Which Necron paint scheme?



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Long story short, I wanted to get away from the traditional look and feel for Necrons. I named mine, the Jiang Shi Dynasty and want to paint the Warriors and those with worse armour saves like they are stone. Jiang Shi is Chinese for zombie and the first emperor of China was buried with legions of terracota warriors. The higher armoured models will have a more traditional metal look, though elements of the stone will carry over. I'll probably reverse where the stone color and silver are. Anyway, I have two paint schemes done and am wanting some opinions on which looks better. The one on the left is done with Shadow Grey and the one on the right with Celestra Grey. Both are washed in Badab Black. I have enough of the old paint colors to continue.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the lighter one more, but if you want to do stone its more texture than color. You need to crack them in places, take chips out, things like that. 



















A little inspiration.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> I like the lighter one more, but if you want to do stone its more texture than color. You need to crack them in places, take chips out, things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It does already appear scuffed because of the wash. I should be able to add cracks and chips with little issue. I like the lighter one myself as the flayer has more contrast and the eyes came out looking far more menacing than I expected, given they are both the same gold.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I aggree with the lighter one, if u want to see like rock chips look at my avatar f the necron lord


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That does look pretty good, falcoso. I'm pretty sure I'll go with the lighter paint. But now I am wondering if I should use it for more than just the lightly armoured units. I can easily reverse where the metal and rock colors are for Immortals and the like. But would this make the army look too disjointed and different? I recently got the Forge World Tomb Stalker and have no idea whether to do it in stone or metal, as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd go with the lighte scheme - the way I paint stone is an Adeptus Battlegrey basecoat, and then drybrushed Astronomican Grey. Comes out like this (looks better in reality, pictures aren't optimal): 

View attachment 959934577

View attachment 959934578


For Necrons, you might want to stipple it instead as there's not as much texture in them to pick up the drybrushing.

Midnight


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the "lighter" one, as well. Another idea to consider for the higher-end Necrons is making their "stone" marbled...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Those look pretty good Midnight. Darker than I'm planning but I can use the techniques. 

Good idea Deneris. But how do you paint marble or marbling effects? That may be beyond my skill.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Those look pretty good Midnight. Darker than I'm planning but I can use the techniques.
> 
> Good idea Deneris. But how do you paint marble or marbling effects? That may be beyond my skill.


Our own very site has a good "marble" tutorial... just scale down to Necron shoulder pads...
Painting Marble
...I can see a white/light gray "marble" and gold Monolith rocking the tabletop...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Might be a while before I can afford a Monolith. It won't be all gold but gold is one of the army colors. Should have made them Jade to fit with Chinese and they could be precious metal/stone Necrons. "Our bodies are worth more than your tank!"


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be honest, they both look rather bland and from far away they would almost look unpainted or just base coated. This isn't to criticize your paint job, which looks great. I think it really just needs more highlight, like a contrasting color to accent more of the model.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I can see that the left/darker one does look unpainted. Shadow Grey is kind of sprue color. But all I did after painting was wash coat. I still plan to highlight/drybrush in such a way to make them look frozen as they come from an ice world. The silver and black parts will look best this way I feel, hence why I wanted better armoured ones to be silver. Aside from seeming somewhat dull, I thought the darker paint scheme might work for Tau Stealth Suits.


----------

